
Comments in Node.js can slow you down - Jonhoo
https://medium.com/@c2c/nodejs-a-quick-optimization-advice-7353b820c92e
======
detaro
Very interesting that this decision is made at the text level and not later...

------
kaonashi
I guess it's probably a good case for minifying all production code.

